# Safari ou iCab?



## sakoï£¿co (9 Avril 2011)

J'ai compris que iCab était plus pratique de Safarie mais mtn que S. a reçu l'accélérateur Java, quel est le meilleur navigateur en terme de rapidité?


----------

